# ESET NOD32 for DOS



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

I did a search for antivirus and found this

ESET NOD32 for MS-DOS

I wonder why I have never come across this before on my internet searches; maybe I wasn't specific enough. It isn't free but might be well worth it for some users. I mean, can you really expect it to be free after all these years of 32-bit OS' encroaching upon our turf. I'm sure it takes extra effort to get a program like to to perform in today's world.


----------

